# How often do you get campsite villagers?



## sfelix (May 20, 2020)

I only ever get non-amiibo campsite villagers when I have an open plot. I have never, ever had a campsite villager when all the lots are full. My bf says the same happens in his town. Since I started playing NH I have only moved out one villager without using an amiibo, and immediately got a campsite villager next day. Then all the lots were full so no more campers. So I have had a grand total of.... 2 campsite villagers, ever - including the one at the beginning that you're forced to move in. I thought this was normal, but I've seen others on here saying that it isn't?

What's everyone else's experience with the campsite? It's got to the point where I forget I even have a campsite.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2020)

That's an interesting thought. My most recent campsite villager was when I had a spot about to become free. I had Filbert in boxes and Ellie in my campsite.


----------



## Dewasa (May 20, 2020)

Your highest percentage is 20% and that's capped starting at 7 days. Meaning, if you don't see a visitor on that day, your next day, you will still have 20% chance and nothing higher than that. Yes, you still have 80% chance of not having a visitor and can be unlucky often.

Also, if you do summon via Amiibo, that resets your visitor pity meter back to 0. If you've summoned someone for 3 days to invite them to your island via Amiibo, your 4th day, you guess it, back at 0% campsite visitor.


----------



## Figment (May 20, 2020)

It's funny that you ask. I haven't had a campsite visitor in the past month, but today I FINALLY got one... Bearold. Of all villagers I got the one I really, really DON'T want.   

Typically I get them around every two weeks, I guess. But time it really was around a month between campers.


----------



## Chea (May 20, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> Your highest percentage is 20% and that's capped starting at 7 days. Meaning, if you don't see a visitor on that day, your next day, you will still have 20% chance and nothing higher than that. Yes, you still have 80% chance of not having a visitor and can be unlucky often.
> 
> Also, if you do summon via Amiibo, that resets your visitor pity meter back to 0. If you've summoned someone for 3 days to invite them to your island via Amiibo, your 4th day, you guess it, back at 0% campsite visitor.


I thought that they increased the chances to get a camper in the last April update. At least I've been getting a lot more campers since then. Probably it's just luck then.


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

I think I've gotten 5? but I do TT, not I haven't TT all that much tbh, it's mostly going back and forth between 3 days



Dewasa said:


> Your highest percentage is 20% and that's capped starting at 7 days. Meaning, if you don't see a visitor on that day, your next day, you will still have 20% chance and nothing higher than that. Yes, you still have 80% chance of not having a visitor and can be unlucky often.
> 
> Also, if you do summon via Amiibo, that resets your visitor pity meter back to 0. If you've summoned someone for 3 days to invite them to your island via Amiibo, your 4th day, you guess it, back at 0% campsite visitor.



that's interesting! such a low chance though ):


----------



## sfelix (May 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> That's an interesting thought. My most recent campsite villager was when I had a spot about to become free. I had Filbert in boxes and Ellie in my campsite.



Haha that was when I took Filbert from your town... but I didn't get the campsite villager until that day, the day after Dom left.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Dewasa said:


> Your highest percentage is 20% and that's capped starting at 7 days. Meaning, if you don't see a visitor on that day, your next day, you will still have 20% chance and nothing higher than that. Yes, you still have 80% chance of not having a visitor and can be unlucky often.
> 
> Also, if you do summon via Amiibo, that resets your visitor pity meter back to 0. If you've summoned someone for 3 days to invite them to your island via Amiibo, your 4th day, you guess it, back at 0% campsite visitor.



Oh that could explain it. I've been calling amiibo villagers when one doesn't come on their own ><


----------



## Alicia (May 20, 2020)

Up until today all of my campsite visitors were from amiibo cards. I finally stopped inviting using cards to see who would visit and it took a few days but now I've finally had one non amiibo visitor, other than the forced smug in the start that is.


----------



## sunchild (May 20, 2020)

i have a full town, and i probably get a campsite villager once every... 10 days? i wanna say? i just had Bella (_shudders_) in my campsite yesterday.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 20, 2020)

i don't have a normal and i seem to get one every few days, probably every 3-5 though i may be exaggerating. i'm hoping that it'll eventually be pekoe 



sunchild said:


> i have a full town, and i probably get a campsite villager once every... 10 days? i wanna say? i just had Bella (_shudders_) in my campsite yesterday.


treason


----------



## JKDOS (May 20, 2020)

I've gotten 2 in the last week. Just luck I guess.


----------



## cloudmask (May 20, 2020)

i have a full island and i get a campsite visitor about once a week on average? i've been hoping it would throw some crankies my way since i don't have any and i really want lobo but so far literally every campsite visitor has been peppy or lazy.


----------



## th8827 (May 20, 2020)

I seem to get one every week or two. Probably closer to two.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

I seem to get campers when I have someone new moving in. Maybe a coincidence.


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

About every 2 weeks.


----------



## jefflomacy (May 20, 2020)

I'd say every other week really. I've only had 4 visitors since the game came out, including the first one everyone gets. My last camper was Julian so I let him in.


----------



## Etown20 (May 20, 2020)

The RNG has been sporadic. I think I went something like 20 days without one, then I got 3 over the next 10 days.


----------



## chainosaur (May 20, 2020)

Almost never, to be honest. Other than the mandatory move-in from the start, I've maybe only had 2 campers tops.


----------



## WynterFrost (May 20, 2020)

I've had one maybe every two weeks but I never had an empty plot available so idk about that


----------



## Gazer297 (May 20, 2020)

I would guess one a week on average.


----------



## Fisher (May 20, 2020)

I had Blanche in my campsite this past Friday, and now today Olivia just five days apart.

I get a camper about once a week since the update overall though I’d say.


----------



## Fye (May 20, 2020)

I probably get one every other week. Much more often than in the beginning of the game


----------



## Sefyre (May 20, 2020)

I actually just got a random camper without me having any open slots and this was 4-5-ish days after getting my 6th "forced camper".

I ended up building a site for them so I could convince them to move in.


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

I had one once a week then there’s was none for 2 weeks and there was one yesterday.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 20, 2020)

I was gonna complain of not having any visitors for the past two weeks. But I got one just now!


----------



## minimoon (May 20, 2020)

I've had two since release day I think, including the smug camper. I was scanning amiibo daily for a while to get recipes but I stopped because I didn't want to miss out on random campers. Since then I've had one camper and it was big top. No thanks!

I wonder why they decided to cap it at 20% chance. Do you think they want us to spend more time with our villagers rather than cycling through them? I know they were hoping we'd get attached to our two starter ones even if they weren't our favourites to begin with.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 20, 2020)

I don't use amiibo cards and have gotten 3 campers thus far. That includes the smug camper you have to invite at the start. 

I've also gotten a camper when all my house plots were occupied. Thankfully, it wasn't someone I was interested in.


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

i get one maybe 1-2 times per month?


----------

